# PC durch eine Schaltfläche in der WinCC flexible Runtime herunterfahren



## Trust1981 (19 Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich benutze WinCC flexibel V5.4 zur Visualisierung
von Werten aus der SPS.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit durch drücken einer Schaltfläche in der Runtime
den kompletten Computer herunterzufahren, am besten ohne Systemmeldungen von Windows (Datei speichern, usw..) 

Mfg Trust


----------



## Ralle (19 Juni 2009)

Wenn es eine PC-Runtime ist, könnte das hier gehen:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=184144&postcount=2


----------



## Trust1981 (19 Juni 2009)

Ja, die Runtime wird über denn PC ausgeführt verbunden mit der SPS über ne MPI-Schnittstelle.

Schreib ich den Quellcode dann in eine Script-Datei und führe diese durch drücken der Schaltfläche aus, wäre ja edel.

Mfg


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Juni 2009)

ich mache das mit Bordmitteln aus Flexible heraus, da gibt es einen Funktion "Stope Runtime" mit dem Modus "Runtime und Betriebssystem".


----------



## Trust1981 (19 Juni 2009)

Habe den Modus in Stoppe Runtime gefunden 
Vielen Dank! wird gleich mal getestet!


----------



## Trust1981 (19 Juni 2009)

Funtioniert super mit dem Herunterfahren des PC!

Das einzig störende ist das WinCC flexible vor dem Herunterfahren noch einmal nachfrägt ob die Änderungen im Programm gespeichert werden sollen, obwohl das Projekt vor starten der Runtime gespeichert wurde.

Das drücken von Abbrechen bewirkt das man im Bearbeitungsmodus ist und änderungen an den Bildern vornehmen kann.

Hilft das anlegen von Benutzergruppen die dann von vorneherein keine möglichkeit zu speichern haben?

Oder hat jemand eine andere Idee?


----------



## Ralle (19 Juni 2009)

Ich hab die Runtime nicht, nutze immer Panels. Man kann doch ganz sicher auch nur im Runtime-Modus starten, ohne vorher die Bearbeitungsumgebung zu öffnen. Die ist ja normalerweise auf Produktivsystemen gar nicht drauf. Dann käme auch keine Nachfrage.


----------



## Trust1981 (19 Juni 2009)

Stimmt, danke sollte funktionieren, suche noch eine möglichkeit im Runtime-Modus zu starten, ohne Bearbeitungsumgebung zu öffnen, bin auf folgendes gestossen, sollte denk mal klappen oder gibt es noch eine einfachere Lösung?

Verknüpfung mit der Runtime

Nr.     Vorgehensweise

1     Runtime anwählen
Öffnen Sie den Ordner, in dem sich die WinCC flexible Runtime "HmiRTm.exe" befindet. Bei einer Standardinstallation ist das der Pfad "C:\Program Files\Siemens\SIMATIC WinCC flexible\WinCC flexible 200x Runtime\" (der Pfad kann je nach installierter Sprachversion des Betriebssystems abweichen).

2     Verknüpfung erstellen
Klicken Sie mit der rechten Maustaste auf die Datei "HmiRTm.exe" und erstellen Sie eine Verknüpfung über den Menüpunkt "Verknüpfung erstellen". Kopieren Sie anschließend diese Verknüpfung.

3     Verknüpfung in den Autostart kopieren
Öffnen Sie den Ordner "Startup" (Autostart) und kopieren Sie in diesen Ordner die zuvor kopierte Verknüpfung. Der Ordner befindet sich im Pfad "C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup" (der Pfad kann je nach installierter Sprachversion des Betriebssystems abweichen). Alternativ können Sie die Verknüpfung über "Drag&Drop" direkt in den "Autostart"-Ordner des "Start"-Menüs ziehen.

4     Autostart kontrollieren
Über "Start > Programs > Startup" können Sie kontrollieren, ob sich die Verknüpfung der WinCC flexible Runtime im "Autostart" befindet.

5     Projekt anwählen
Öffnen Sie den Ordner, in dem sich das generierte WinCC flexible Projekt befindet (*.fwx).

6     Pfad kopieren
Klicken Sie mit der rechten Maustaste auf das generierte WinCC flexible Projekt (*.fwx) und kopieren Sie den Pfad über den Menüpunkt "Senden an > Kopiere Pfad".

7     Konfigurationsdatei anwählen
Öffnen Sie den Ordner, in dem sich die Konfigurationsdatei "HmiRTm.ini" befindet. Bei einer Standardinstallation ist das der Pfad "C:\Program Files\Siemens\SIMATIC WinCC flexible\WinCC flexible 200x Runtime\" (der Pfad kann je nach installierter Sprachversion des Betriebssystems abweichen).

8     Konfigurationsdatei editieren
Klicken Sie mit der rechten Maustaste auf die Datei "HmiRTm.ini" und öffnen Sie sie über den Menüpunkt "Öffnen". Tragen Sie hier den kopierten Pfad ein und speichern anschließend die Datei.


Beispiel:
[configuration]
LoadConfigFile= C:\Project\MyProject.fwx


Hinweis:
Ein Semikolon vor der "LoadConfigFile"-Anweisung startet nur die Runtime und öffnet einen Dialog, um ein generiertes WinCC flexible Projekt (*.fwx) auszuwählen.
Tabelle 02


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Juni 2009)

hallo Trust,
kann es sein das du irgend einen Fehler bei der Installation gemacht hast....?
Für micht sieht das aus als wenn du Flexible_Advanced installiert hast und
die Runtime aus dem Projet-Editor startest. Wenn du die Runtime ausschließlich 
nstallierst, kannst du keine Bilder bearbeiten und beim hochlauf kommt der alt bekannte Starter. 
Der Editor hat eigendlich auf einen HMI-System nichts zu suchen.

gruß helmut


----------



## Trust1981 (19 Juni 2009)

Stimmt, habe das komplette advance draufgemacht, da ich teilweise auch an dem Rechner programmiert hab, wenn ich nur die Runtime haben will kann ich da jetzt noch Programmteile deaktivieren oder muss ich WinCC flex neu installieren nur mit den Runtime-Komponenten?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Juni 2009)

also aus dem Bauch heraus, würde ich flex Deinstallieren und dann die Runtime richtig installieren.
Dir ist ja wohl auch klar das du für den Betrieb mit einer SPS eine Lizens Brauchst.
Die Lizens ist preislich nach PowerTags (Variablen) gestaffelt.


Brutto Preise
flexible Advanced 1.750,--€
128 Power Tags 400,--€
512 Power Tags 1.300,--€
2.048 Power Tags 2.000,--€
4.096 Power Tags 3.000,--€


----------



## Ralle (19 Juni 2009)

Hm, hab ich bei WinCC6.2 aber auch gemacht. Installieren ist ja nicht verboten. Nur muß man dann den richtigen License-Key zum Schluß draufmachen. Also den von der Entwicklerversion runter und den von der Runtime drauf. Kosten siehe Helmut.


----------



## Trust1981 (19 Juni 2009)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!

die Preise sind mir bekannt  

mit der Anleitung die ich angefügt hatte hats super funktioniert,
ist eigentlich auch nicht schwer umzusetzten.

Mfg Trust


----------



## Proxy (20 Juni 2009)

Also wenn du PC-Systeme projektieren kannst hast du auch die runtime mit on board. Schau mal in deinen Ordner von Step7  Projekte. Der ordner von deine Projekt öffnen dann den HMI Ordner aufmachen und dort dann den nächsten ordner mit den namen der HMI Umgebung aufmachen. Dort ist eine Exe die du starten kannst mit der geht es ohne die Entwicklungsumgebung.


----------



## S7_Student (17 Juli 2009)

*Herunterfahren des PCs*

Hallo zusammen,

habe eben nach genau diesem Thema gesucht weil ich mit der oben beschrieben Funktion ein Problem habe.

Ich habe mir in WinCC flex. ein Bild gemacht mit unteranderm einem Button "Herunterfahren".
Als Funktion habe ich gewählt: Stoppe Runtime 
Als Modus habe ich gewählt: Runtime und Betriebssystem.

Als Betriebssystem verwende ich Windows XP Prof. auf einem handelsüblichen Office PC.

Wenn ich den Button betätige schließt die Runtime und ich bin im Windows, aber von Herunterfahren des Betriebssystems bzw. PC keine Spur.

Habe eben die Runtime direkt aus der WinCC Projektierumgebung auf meinem Laptop gestartet. Hier funktioniert das Herunterfahren. Aber dem PC wo nur die Runtime läuft nicht.

Kann mir einer von euch vielleicht helfen bzw. erklären ob man dazu in Windows oder so noch irgendwas machen muss?
Stichwort Rechte oder so?

Schonmal im Vorfeld Danke!


----------

